# Part-time Remote Coder



## KERA25 (Aug 30, 2013)

I am looking for part time remote coding for evenings and weekends. Can anyone recommend some companies? I have my CPC and CPMA.Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## jschmutz (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi Kera25,

I am a coding manager with Aviacode and we are looking for a wide range of experienced coders (pro-fee side) for part-time or full-time work. If you are interested in hearing about future coding opportunities then please contact me so that I can gather and compile your coding experience to keep on file. When I have something available that fits your experience I will contact you to see if you are interested.  All details about the account will be discussed once you have been chosen for the position.

If you are interested please send an email to Jennifer.Schmutz@aviacode.com using the subject header, *"REMOTE CODING EXPERIENCE - YOUR NAME"*

I do not need your resume at this time. I will send you an .xls file to complete with your coding experience, and when I have something that fits your expertise I will contact you. 

Thanks, Jennifer 

*Background on Aviacode:*
Aviacode is a coding company who uses expert coders who can maintain a 95% coding accuracy. We code for physicians, hospitals, and ASC's in their system via VPN, or on our own coding platform called Procoder. Procoder allows clients to send their medical records, op-reports, visit notes, etc., to us, to then be coded by us on our coding platform. After the reports are coded (and checked by a quality assurance supervisor) the coding results are sent back to the client either electronically where they are automatically entered into the clients system, or manually where the client will then manually enter them into their system.


----------



## Denise Lillis (Sep 4, 2013)

I too am looking for a part-time coding job.  Having a hard time finding one. I tried emailing Aviacode but a message came back stating my email wouldn't go thru. Hope yours was able to go thru.


----------



## jschmutz (Sep 5, 2013)

Denise,

I'm not sure why your email didn't go through. Try again and if it still doesn't work try sending it to jschmutz@aviacode.com instead.  Or you can PM me your email address and I will send you an email.

Thanks, Jen


----------

